
Amazon employee attempted suicide after being put on improvement plan - iuguy
http://www.businessinsider.com/amazon-employee-attempted-suicide-from-12-story-building-at-seattle-headquarters-2016-11
======
devoply
You can also try this [http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/korean-mock-
funerals_us_...](http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/korean-mock-
funerals_us_566eda18e4b0e292150e73d2)

------
WhiteOwlLion
I think Foxconn has some building nets for sale.

